# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не обновляется конфигурация Розница базовая с 2.2.12.30 на 2.2.13.12

## binion

Здравствуйте. Не получается обновить конфигурацию 1С розница базовая 2.2.12.30 на 2.2.13.12.

Результаты обновления программы:
Во время обновления программы возникли некоторые проблемы.
Информация о них сохранена в журнал регистрации.

Информация для технической поддержки:
Текст лог-файла.
Название программы: Розница (базовая), редакция 2.2
Версия программы: 2.2.12.30;
Версия Платформы 1С:Предприятие: 8.3.15.1565 Windows x86;
Версия Библиотеки стандартных подсистем: 3.0.2.269;
Операционная система: Microsoft Windows 10 version 10.0 (Build 17763);
Размер оперативной памяти: 3*471;
Имя COM соединителя: v83.COMConnector;
Базовая: Да
Полноправный пользователь: Да
Учебная: Нет
Конфигурация изменена: Нет

16.09.2019 13:11:20 {OK} Используется COM соединение: false
16.09.2019 13:11:20 {OK} Файл скрипта: C:\Temp\1Cv8Update.190916131119\splash.ht
16.09.2019 13:11:20 {OK} Количество файлов обновления: 1
16.09.2019 13:11:20 {OK} 1. C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\1c\Re tailBase\2_2_13_12\1cv8.cfu
16.09.2019 13:11:21 {OK} Завершение работы пользователей...
16.09.2019 13:11:23 {OK} Создание резервной копии информационной базы...
16.09.2019 13:11:24 {OK}
Выполняется копирование из:
C:\Users\Admin\Documents\1C\RetailBase2\1Cv8.1CD
в:
C:\Temp\1Cv8Update.190916131119\1Cv81568628680600. 1CD
16.09.2019 13:11:54 {OK} Резервная копия базы создана
16.09.2019 13:11:57 {OK} Загрузка файла обновления в основную базу (1/1)...
16.09.2019 13:11:58 {OK} Запускается: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.15.1565\bin\1cv8.exe; параметры: CONFIG /F"C:\Users\Admin\Documents\1C\RetailBase2" /N"QWERTY" /P"******" /WA- /UpdateCfg "C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\  1c\R etailBase\2_2_13_12\1cv8.cfu" /Out "templog.txt" /UCПакетноеОбновлениеКонфиг урацииИБ /DisableStartupMessages /DisableStartupDialogs; окно: SW_SHOW; ожидание: true
16.09.2019 13:12:27 {ERR} Код возврата: 1
Файл не содержит доступных обновлений

16.09.2019 13:12:27 {OK} Не удалось обновить по файлу, возможно конфигурация не находится на поддержке, попытка загрузки конфигурации.
16.09.2019 13:12:27 {OK} Запускается: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.15.1565\bin\1cv8.exe; параметры: CONFIG /F"C:\Users\Admin\Documents\1C\RetailBase2" /N"QWERTY" /P"******" /WA- /LoadCfg "C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\  1c\R etailBase\2_2_13_12\1cv8.cfu" /Out "templog.txt" /UCПакетноеОбновлениеКонфиг урацииИБ /DisableStartupMessages /DisableStartupDialogs; окно: SW_SHOW; ожидание: true
16.09.2019 13:12:44 {ERR} Код возврата: 1
Ошибка при выполнении файловой операции 'C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\1c\R etailBase\2_2_13_12\1cv8.cfu'

16.09.2019 13:12:45 {ERR} Завершение с ошибкой. Код ошибки: 1. Подробности см. в предыдущей записи.
16.09.2019 13:12:45 {OK} Восстановление информационной базы...
16.09.2019 13:12:45 {OK} Восстановление ИБ из временного архива
16.09.2019 13:13:15 {OK} База данных восстановлена из резервной копии
16.09.2019 13:13:15 {ERR} Обновление не выполнено
16.09.2019 13:13:15 {OK} Запускается: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.15.1565\bin\1cv8c.exe; параметры: ENTERPRISE /F"C:\Users\Admin\Documents\1C\RetailBase2" /N"QWERTYПП" /P"******" /WA- ; окно: SW_SHOW; ожидание: false
16.09.2019 13:13:15 {OK} Код возврата: 0


Подскажите, что не так делаю?
Ваше сообщение
Заголовок:
Не обновляется конфигурация Розница базовая с 2.2.12.30 на 2.2.13.12

    ШрифтРазмер       


Здравствуйте. Не получается обновить конфигурацию 1С розница базовая 2.2.12.30 на 2.2.13.12. 

Результаты обновления программы:
Во время обновления программы возникли некоторые проблемы.
Информация о них сохранена в журнал регистрации.

Информация для технической поддержки:
Текст лог-файла.
Название программы: Розница (базовая), редакция 2.2 
Версия программы: 2.2.12.30; 
Версия Платформы 1С:Предприятие: 8.3.15.1565 Windows x86; 
Версия Библиотеки стандартных подсистем: 3.0.2.269;
Операционная система: Microsoft Windows 10 version 10.0  (Build 17763);
Размер оперативной памяти: 3*471;
Имя COM соединителя: v83.COMConnector;
Базовая: Да
Полноправный пользователь: Да
Учебная: Нет
Конфигурация изменена: Нет

16.09.2019 13:11:20 {OK} Используется COM соединение: false
16.09.2019 13:11:20 {OK} Файл скрипта: C:\Temp\1Cv8Update.190916131119\splash.ht
16.09.2019 13:11:20 {OK} Количество файлов обновления: 1
16.09.2019 13:11:20 {OK} 1. C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\1c\Re  tailBase\2_2_13_12\1cv8.cfu 
16.09.2019 13:11:21 {OK} Завершение работы пользователей...
16.09.2019 13:11:23 {OK} Создание резервной копии информационной базы...
16.09.2019 13:11:24 {OK} 
      Выполняется копирование из:
      C:\Users\Admin\Documents\1C\RetailBase2\1Cv8.1CD
      в:
      C:\Temp\1Cv8Update.190916131119\1Cv81568628680600.  1CD
16.09.2019 13:11:54 {OK} Резервная копия базы создана
16.09.2019 13:11:57 {OK} Загрузка файла обновления в основную базу (1/1)...
16.09.2019 13:11:58 {OK} Запускается: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.15.1565\bin\1cv8.exe; параметры: CONFIG /F"C:\Users\Admin\Documents\1C\RetailBase2" /N"QWERTY" /P"******" /WA- /UpdateCfg "C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\1c\R  etailBase\2_2_13_12\1cv8.cfu" /Out "templog.txt" /UCПакетноеОбновлениеКонфиг  урацииИБ /DisableStartupMessages /DisableStartupDialogs; окно: SW_SHOW; ожидание: true
16.09.2019 13:12:27 {ERR} Код возврата: 1
Файл не содержит доступных обновлений

16.09.2019 13:12:27 {OK} Не удалось обновить по файлу, возможно конфигурация не находится на поддержке, попытка загрузки конфигурации.
16.09.2019 13:12:27 {OK} Запускается: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.15.1565\bin\1cv8.exe; параметры: CONFIG /F"C:\Users\Admin\Documents\1C\RetailBase2" /N"QWERTY" /P"******" /WA- /LoadCfg "C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\1c\R  etailBase\2_2_13_12\1cv8.cfu" /Out "templog.txt" /UCПакетноеОбновлениеКонфиг  урацииИБ /DisableStartupMessages /DisableStartupDialogs; окно: SW_SHOW; ожидание: true
16.09.2019 13:12:44 {ERR} Код возврата: 1
Ошибка при выполнении файловой операции  'C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\1c\R  etailBase\2_2_13_12\1cv8.cfu'

16.09.2019 13:12:45 {ERR} Завершение с ошибкой. Код ошибки: 1. Подробности см. в предыдущей записи.
16.09.2019 13:12:45 {OK} Восстановление информационной базы...
16.09.2019 13:12:45 {OK} Восстановление ИБ из временного архива
16.09.2019 13:13:15 {OK} База данных восстановлена из резервной копии
16.09.2019 13:13:15 {ERR} Обновление не выполнено
16.09.2019 13:13:15 {OK} Запускается: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.15.1565\bin\1cv8c.exe; параметры: ENTERPRISE /F"C:\Users\Admin\Documents\1C\RetailBase2" /N"QWERTY" /P"******" /WA- ; окно: SW_SHOW; ожидание: false
16.09.2019 13:13:15 {OK} Код возврата: 0


Подскажите, что не так делаю?

----------


## burluckoff

> Подскажите, что не так делаю?


1. Живёте и работаете не в той стране!;
2. Используете продукцию 1С;
3. Используете управляемую конфу;
4. Пытаетесь обновиться автоматом.

Попробуйте скачать обновление и обновить через конфигуратор, запустив его от имени администратора.

----------


## BloodNerd

> Здравствуйте. Не получается обновить конфигурацию 1С розница базовая 2.2.12.      
> 
> Подскажите, что не так делаю?


Не видит обновление...
Вполне реально, что 1с затупила и скачала версию проф, вместо базовой...уже было как-то, сделай резервную копию и обновляй через конфигуратор.

----------


## Kirill001

> Не видит обновление...
> Вполне реально, что 1с затупила и скачала версию проф, вместо базовой...уже было как-то, сделай резервную копию и обновляй через конфигуратор.


Нет, дело не в этом, 1с накосячила с обновлением, и в правду, в большинстве случаев если стоит розница базовая 2.2 не получиться обновиться с .2.12.30 на 2.2.13.12 . 
Решение такое, устанавливаем чистый шаблон 2.2.13.12, выгружает от туда конфигурационный файл и накатывает на базу с 2.2.12.30

----------

Glenas (09.01.2020)

----------

